# thetford n150 fridge/freezer problem



## murphy1951 (Oct 1, 2008)

hello everyone just wondered if anyone can shed any light on the problem i have got with my thetford n150 fridge/freezer

on 240v : gets to temperature -14 freezer, 4 fridge after around 24hrs stops cooling (no code fault or blinking blue light)

on gas : gets to temperature -14 freezer, 4 fridge after around 24hrs stops cooling (sometimes get code error 9 and blinking blue light, then sometimes no code error and no blinking blue light)

seems that the fridge begins to work correctly but having reached the correct temperature something is preventing it from carrying on the cooling process 
the van is level, the doors close correctly and a new thermistor has been fitted

many thanks gary


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have you got the user manual, the error code 9 should be in the booklet


----------



## murphy1951 (Oct 1, 2008)

erroe code 9 is gas lockout because flame fails to ignite after 30s
as mentioned before its not continuing to cool on electric or gas
have tried resetting 3 or 4 times, it begins to cool and then after 24hrs approx it stops cooling


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

It sounds like your thermostat. are you a handy sort of person or do you have a favorite dealer ?


----------



## murphy1951 (Oct 1, 2008)

i am quite handy but i thought the thermistor (the black thing that clips to the cooling fins in the fridge) controlled the temperature
cheers gary


----------

